# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Does your anxiety ever go away?

## Total Eclipse

For me, there isn't a moment in the day-- that I'm not --- not anxious....  ::(:

----------


## Koalafan

There are certain periods of day where I get little breaks but most of the day it's there  ::(:

----------


## HoldTheSea

Mine never really goes away either  ::(:

----------


## MobileChucko

I consider myself very fortunate that my psychiatrist has found the right combination of antidepressants that work for me. :Pot:   So most of the time, my Panic Disorder and panic attacks are under control...

----------


## anxiouskathie

Mine rears its ugly head every now and again and of course with no warning!

----------


## PinkButterfly

Mine is always with me it can be stronger at times then weaker but I feel it everyday . STINKS!

----------


## Cuchculan

I think we are always on guard. Anxiety or not. I do get spells without anxiety. Can last months. But I know I am still on guard just in case. I think a lot of people would be like this.

----------


## anxiouskathie

Same here ....always ready for it although it's no longer frequent

----------


## Ironman

The likelihood has increased, but I don't know if I am there yet.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Xanax helps some but not totally so it really keeps popping like popcorn.

----------


## Lunaire

I seem to flip flop between feeling like I have everything figured out and being worried that things won't go as planned.  ::

----------


## Otherside

Yep. 

It feels like it's always there at the moment though. It was pretty must gone for a while though. 

This happened before. You'd keep thinking I'd learn from this and stop thinking "OMG CURED" or "It's gone completely and I can handle it" but nope. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## lethargic nomad

When I'm home alone, it's gone unless there is something significant to be worried about.  Like something I'm procrastinating about.

----------


## Ironman

I still have moments, but I have learned to separate feelings and thoughts.  I have to do reality checks every so often.

----------

